# Oto cat



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So after having Lucky for what I believe is a month now, I was wondering if it was possible that otos become attached to their betta resident? She was with Buddha until he went under medication, so she's been with Squirt for about a month now. I know that when the 10 gallon gets divided, there's a chance she won't be able to live in there anymore since there will be 3 other bettas in the tank as well. If the ammonia level can stand it (the tank should be cycled since I'm using the cycled 5 gallons decor and filter) so I don't believe that's the problem.

I'm just afraid that if I move to another tank, the other betta might potentially attack her and maybe she might become stressed from just being away from Squirt. It's a weird concern I guess, but the two get a long really well. The one time I had them in a temp tank together for a few hours and although she was clearly in front of him, he kinda just floated near her and slept. Even in small temp tanks for water changes, he never hurts her. 

So yea, if anyone wants to key in on this it will help. thanks


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Phillip was the same with his cory buddy. It's hard to believe betta prefer the solitary life when you see them become friends with another fish like that. :-?

Corys and otos love the company of other corys and otos, so for their sake it's best to keep them in groups of 3 or more. The bettas will be OK alone :-D (I hope).


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I know otos get along with bigger groups, but unfortunately I was told by the pet store lady otherwise, and so I only took one thinking it'd be okay. It's too late for me to return her, and I definitely don't believe it's a wise choice for me to get anymore :/


----------

